# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية برمجة المؤشرات واكسبرتات التداول - Experts Advisor EA أرشيف مؤشرات اكسبرتات الفوركس المميزة.  #**(--- مؤشر بيانات الحساب --- )**#  بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## MR.dollar

نظرا لطلب بعض الإخوه مثل هذا المؤشر ولأنه مؤشر مفيد فعلا فكرت في برمجة مؤشر خاص به بعض البيانات الإضافية ويتميز ببساطته  
صورة المؤشر    
في الصوره السابقه سوف تجد أن المؤشر يتلون بثلاثة ألون يمكن تغيير اللون من خصائص المؤشر  
Norm_Color  لون المؤشر الرئيسي أو البيانات الرئيسيه 
Pos_Color  لون النتائج الإيجابييه كما باللون الأخضر في الصوره السابقه 
Neg_Color  لون النتائج السلبيه كما باللون الأحمر في الصوره السابقه  
TextSize  حجم الخط 
Results_Shift  إزاحة النتائج على بعد معين من البيانات الرئيسيه  
المؤشر في المرفقات وسوف نستمر في تطوير المؤشر بإذن الله وإضافة معلومات جديده لذلك منتظر آرائكم 
أحدث نسخه من المؤشر بتاريخ 20-1-2014 (3.4)

----------


## ياسر ابو عمر

الف شكر اخي اسامة علي المؤشر الرائع جزاك الله كل خير جاري التحميل والتجربة
تحياتي

----------


## أبوجلال

*مشكور على المؤشر الروعة
بس شو رايك لو  تم اضافة معدل التغيير للعملة 
صاعد 20 نقطة  هبوط  20 نقطة
تحياتي.............*

----------


## M.Radwan

*مؤشر مهم جدا 
جزيت خيرا
........*

----------


## Qamar14

شكرا أخ اسامه على المؤشر

----------


## njjar

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## whgp

يعطيك ألف عافية  مجهود متميز

----------


## MR.dollar

> الف شكر اخي اسامة علي المؤشر الرائع جزاك الله كل خير جاري التحميل والتجربة
> تحياتي

 وجزاك الله خير وشكرا لمرورك العطر   

> *مشكور على المؤشر الروعة
> بس شو رايك لو  تم اضافة معدل التغيير للعملة 
> صاعد 20 نقطة  هبوط  20 نقطة
> تحياتي.............*

 بارك الله فيك وشكرا للمشاركه المتميزه وسوف يتم إضافتها في النسخه القادمه

----------


## أبو البواسل

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## MR.dollar

> *مؤشر مهم جدا 
> جزيت خيرا
> ........*

   

> شكرا أخ اسامه على المؤشر

  

> يعطيك ألف عافية  مجهود متميز

 بارك الله فيكم جميعا إخواني وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## Advisor

مبدع يا باشا 
هل من الممكن تعديل المؤشر 
بحيث يعرض فقط بعض البيانات و ليس كلها 
بإضافه خيار True , False لكل داله من الدوال المستخدمه 
و شكرا لك

----------


## MR.dollar

> *مؤشر مهم جدا 
> جزيت خيرا
> ........*

   

> شكرا أخ اسامه على المؤشر

  

> بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير

  

> يعطيك ألف عافية  مجهود متميز

   

> جزاك الله خيرا

 بارك الله فيكم وشكرا جزيلا لكلامكم الطيب وهذا ما يجعلنا نستمر    

> مبدع يا باشا 
> هل من الممكن تعديل المؤشر 
> بحيث يعرض فقط بعض البيانات و ليس كلها 
> بإضافه خيار True , False لكل داله من الدوال المستخدمه 
> و شكرا لك

 فعلا إضافة مهمه بإذن الله في النسخة القادمه سيتم إضافتها 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## جلال العراقي

اخي اسامة
اولا اشكرك من كل قلبي على مؤشر بيانات الحساب
وبارك الله في سعيك 
ليس هذا المطلوب
اخويه انا ابحث عن مؤشر يحسب عدد الصفقات التي ضربها الهدف (موجبة)او (سالبة) المهم عددها فقط لاغير
والتي تتحول الى الرديف الثاني بعد تجارة (تاريخ الحساب) 
علما هناك صفقات بشكل اوردرات لم تفعل ولاكن تم ابطالها وتكون من حيث الربح صفر 
ارجو ان لاتدخل من ضمن حساب عدد الصفقات المغلقة 
واخيرا ادعو الباري عزوجل ان يحفظك من كل سؤء 
تحياتي واحترامي
للعلم ياريت المؤشر يكون شهري
اي حساب اللوتات المغلقة موجبة او سالبة من بداية الشهر الى نهاية الشهر
وزاد الله عليكم الخير وحب منفعة الناس

----------


## MAMDOH111

*جزاك الله خيرا 
اسامه باشا خبير المؤشرات والاكسيبرتات 
على هذا المؤشر الرائع 
بارك الله فيك ياغالى*

----------


## جلال العراقي

> اخي اسامة
> اولا اشكرك من كل قلبي على مؤشر بيانات الحساب
> وبارك الله في سعيك 
> ليس هذا المطلوب
> اخويه انا ابحث عن مؤشر يحسب عدد الصفقات التي ضربها الهدف (موجبة)او (سالبة) المهم عددها فقط لاغير
> والتي تتحول الى الرديف الثاني بعد تجارة (تاريخ الحساب) 
> علما هناك صفقات بشكل اوردرات لم تفعل ولاكن تم ابطالها وتكون من حيث الربح صفر 
> ارجو ان لاتدخل من ضمن حساب عدد الصفقات المغلقة 
> واخيرا ادعو الباري عزوجل ان يحفظك من كل سؤء 
> ...

 يرفع

----------


## MR.dollar

النسخة الثانيه من المؤشر مع مزيد من الإضافات    
الإضافات التي تمت  
في أعلى يمين الشاشه السعر الحالي بخط عريض وأسفله عدد النقاط التي تحركها السعر من بداية إفتتاح اليوم 
يظهر باللون الأحمر أو الأخضر حسب الصعود أو الهبوط   
Average Win  متوسط الربح لكل صفقه بالنقاط وبالدولار 
Average Loss  متوسط الخساره لكل صفقه بالنقاط وبالدولار 
Won Trades*  عدد الصفقات الرابحه 
Lost Trades  عدد الصفقات الخاسره  
إمكانية التحكم في إظهار أي من جميع بيانات المؤشر أو إخفائها عن طريق المتغيرات 
ShowPrice
ShowLine1
ShowLine2 إلى 12 *

----------


## MAMDOH111

*بارك الله فيك يا اسامه باشا 
وان شاء الله سوف اقوم بتجربة النسخة الثانية للمؤشر مع افتتاح السوق*

----------


## أبوجلال

*الله يكرمك على المجهود الرائع
وان شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتك ..*

----------


## MR.dollar

> *بارك الله فيك يا اسامه باشا 
> وان شاء الله سوف اقوم بتجربة النسخة الثانية للمؤشر مع افتتاح السوق*

  

> *الله يكرمك على المجهود الرائع
> وان شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتك ..*

 بارك الله فيكم وشكرا لمروركم الكريم
 وبإذن الله نستفيد جميعا من المؤشر وتكون جميع ألوانه خضراء  :Ongue:

----------


## جلال العراقي

مجهود رائع وكبير ربي يحفظك 
اخي الكريم المؤشر الثاني  لم يظهر بصورة كاملة كما ارفقته 
حاولت بتغير اعداداته  لم يتغير
ارجو التوضيح 
تحياتي وودي

----------


## MR.dollar

> مجهود رائع وكبير ربي يحفظك 
> اخي الكريم المؤشر الثاني  لم يظهر بصورة كاملة كما ارفقته 
> حاولت بتغير اعداداته  لم يتغير
> ارجو التوضيح 
> تحياتي وودي

 شكرا لمرورك الكريم 
إذهب إلى خانة Journal و Experts وأخبرني بأي أخطاء تظهر عند وضع المؤشر على الشارت

----------


## جلال العراقي

> شكرا لمرورك الكريم 
> إذهب إلى خانة Journal و Experts وأخبرني بأي أخطاء تظهر عند وضع المؤشر على الشارت

  اخويه 
لم اجد هذه الخانه  Journal و Experts 
انا وضعته مثل باقي الموشرات 
E:\Program Files\ICMB Platform\experts\indicators

----------


## MR.dollar

> اخويه 
> لم اجد هذه الخانه  Journal و Experts 
> انا وضعته مثل باقي الموشرات 
> E:\Program Files\ICMB Platform\experts\indicators

 المقصود بخانة Journal و Experts كما في الصوره التاليه   
بكل حال تفضل جرب هذه النسخه وأخبرني إذا ما زال الخطأ موجود

----------


## جلال العراقي

شكرا لاهتمامك 
نفس الحالة لاتغير

----------


## MR.dollar

> شكرا لاهتمامك 
> نفس الحالة لاتغير

 نعم الآن إتضح سبب الخطأ تفضل هذه النسخة ستعمل معك بشكل صحيح بإذن الله

----------


## Wound Bleeding

> نعم الآن إتضح سبب الخطأ تفضل هذه النسخة ستعمل معك بشكل صحيح بإذن الله

  
قرأت الموضوع من البدايه  ,  
قمت بتحميل جميع النسخ .. 
تم تركيب اخر نسخه  .. v2.1   تعمل بشكل ممتاز .  
الف شكر لك يا مبدع .. بارك الله فيك .

----------


## MAMDOH111

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MR.dollar
					  نعم الآن إتضح سبب الخطأ تفضل هذه النسخة ستعمل معك بشكل صحيح بإذن الله   تسلم ايدك يا أسامه باشا 
فعلا هذه النسخة تعمل بكفاءة عالية   
بارك الله فيك ياباشا*

----------


## MR.dollar

> قرأت الموضوع من البدايه  ,  
> قمت بتحميل جميع النسخ .. 
> تم تركيب اخر نسخه  .. v2.1   تعمل بشكل ممتاز .  
> الف شكر لك يا مبدع .. بارك الله فيك .

  

> * 
> تسلم ايدك يا أسامه باشا 
> فعلا هذه النسخة تعمل بكفاءة عالية   
> بارك الله فيك ياباشا*

 بارك الله فيكم جميعا  
بإذن الله في النسخة القادمه سأحاول إضافة بعض الرسوم البيانيه

----------


## جلال العراقي

> نعم الآن إتضح سبب الخطأ تفضل هذه النسخة ستعمل معك بشكل صحيح بإذن الله

 عزيزي واستاذي
نعم اتضح سبب الخطأ لاكن غايتي لم تتحقق
اريد حساب عدد اللوتات لشهر سالبة او موجبة المهم مغلقة 
علما يعمل  لليوم والثلاثة ايام فقط
تحياتي واحترامي

----------


## MR.dollar

> عزيزي واستاذي
> نعم اتضح سبب الخطأ لاكن غايتي لم تتحقق
> اريد حساب عدد اللوتات لشهر سالبة او موجبة المهم مغلقة 
> علما يعمل  لليوم والثلاثة ايام فقط
> تحياتي واحترامي

 أرجو أن توضح يا أخي الكريم ما تقصده بمثال بالأرقام كيف تكون عدد اللوتات سالبه ؟

----------


## fm4ever_fx

عمل  اكثر من رائع ومجهود    ملحوظ بارك الله فيك وفي عملك

----------


## جلال العراقي

> أرجو أن توضح يا أخي الكريم ما تقصده بمثال بالأرقام كيف تكون عدد اللوتات سالبه ؟

 اخويه العزيز
مثال:
بعد اغلاق الصفقات على ربح او خسارة اي موجبة او سالبة سوف تتكائر العقود المغلقة  وفيها عقود مثال 0.1_0.3 _ 0.5 __1  مجموعها 
خلام اليوم بعد جمعها  مايقارب20 لوت  
 وخلال الشهر سوف تكون مضروبة في 24 يوم تساوي 480 لوت كبير تقريبا 
رجائي منك هو بدل ما احسبهم يدويا واحدة واحدة  في اخر كل شهر وهو متعب جدا لكثرة العقود الغير منتظمة 
امنيتي ان تضع  لها مؤشر يحسب ذلك  ملاحضة هناك  عقود بشكل اوردرات لم تفغل اي الغيت وتكون متواجدة مع الصفقات المغلقة لاكن لاتحمل اشارات موجبة ولاسالبة
يجب ان لاتدخل ضمن المؤشر

----------


## MR.dollar

> اخويه العزيز
> مثال:
> بعد اغلاق الصفقات على ربح او خسارة اي موجبة او سالبة سوف تتكائر العقود المغلقة  وفيها عقود مثال 0.1_0.3 _ 0.5 __1  مجموعها 
> خلام اليوم بعد جمعها  مايقارب20 لوت  
>  وخلال الشهر سوف تكون مضروبة في 24 يوم تساوي 480 لوت كبير تقريبا 
> رجائي منك هو بدل ما احسبهم يدويا واحدة واحدة  في اخر كل شهر وهو متعب جدا لكثرة العقود الغير منتظمة 
> امنيتي ان تضع  لها مؤشر يحسب ذلك  ملاحضة هناك  عقود بشكل اوردرات لم تفغل اي الغيت وتكون متواجدة مع الصفقات المغلقة لاكن لاتحمل اشارات موجبة ولاسالبة
> يجب ان لاتدخل ضمن المؤشر

 تفضل تم إضافة ما تريد 
LastHistoryLotsOnly  إذا أردت حساب مجموع اللوتات المغلقه للشهري الحالي فقط أي من بداية يوم 1 في الشهر الحالي حتى نهاية الشهر  إجعله ترو 
وإذا أردت حساب جميع اللوتات المغلقه إجعله فولس

----------


## جلال _ابو علي

> تفضل تم إضافة ما تريد 
> LastHistoryLotsOnly  إذا أردت حساب مجموع اللوتات المغلقه للشهري الحالي فقط أي من بداية يوم 1 في الشهر الحالي حتى نهاية الشهر  إجعله ترو 
> وإذا أردت حساب جميع اللوتات المغلقه إجعله فولس

 حياك اخي المعطاء
وزاد الله عليك الخيرات 
كما تفضلت كل شي مضبوط الا الشهري لم يحسبه 
وهذا تاكيد بالصورة
ارجو التوضيح 
صورة ثانية ( فولس لحساب جميع اللوتات المغلقة)

----------


## MR.dollar

> حياك اخي المعطاء
> وزاد الله عليك الخيرات 
> كما تفضلت كل شي مضبوط الا الشهري لم يحسبه 
> وهذا تاكيد بالصورة
> ارجو التوضيح 
> صورة ثانية ( فولس لحساب جميع اللوتات المغلقة)

 لاحظ أنك تقريبا أخذت هذه الصوره يوم 1 في هذا الشهر لذلك هل هناك صفقات أغلقتها يوم 1 ولم يحسبها المؤشر 
لأن المؤشر يحسب عدد اللوتات للشهر الحالي وليس للشهر الذي إنتهى 
أرجو أن ترفق صوره أيضا للهيستوري وحجم اللوتات التي لم تظهر

----------


## The1

لاحظت أنك تستخدم المتوسط في   Average win =  **** pips  / **** USD Averag  loss  = **** pips  / **** USD 
يفضل ذكر النقاط الرابحة والخاسرة كلها بدون المتوسط ، مع ذكر الصافي ، حتي يستطيع المتاجر معرفة عدد النقاط التي ربحها وعدد النقاط التي خسرها وصافي النقاط المحققة 
 WIN pips/USD =  **** pips  / **** USD
 LOSS pips/USD  =   **** pips  / **** USD
NET pips/USD =   **** pips  / **** USD 
وشكرا علي هذا المؤشر الرائع

----------


## The1

ملحوظة أخري ،،،،، لاحظت أن أي تعديل في حجم الخط ( أكثر من 10 ) يؤدي الي تداخل البيانات مع بعضها البعض

----------


## The1

اضافة أخري ،،،،، إذا أمكن إضافة اليوم والتاريخ في البداية ،،، عندها تصبح بيانات ونتائج المؤشر كالتقرير المالي علي أداء العمل

----------


## The1

الاخ الفاضل MR.Dollar   
ما هي المعادلة الرياضية المستخدمة لحساب  Profit Percent  ( نسبة الربح أو الخسارة المئوية ) 
وما هي المعادلة الرياضية المستخدمة لحساب Closed Orders Profit ( ربح أو خسارة الصفقات المغلقة )    *سبب السؤال ؟؟*    استخدمت  المؤشر علي حساب  Demo تفاصيله كالاتي :   
رأس المال في بداية الحساب  50,000  
رأس المال في نهاية الحساب  40,887.56 
إجمالي الخسائر 9,112.44     ملحوظة : 
تركت الخيار التالي كما هو   Last Monthly lots only = false 
بالنسبة للـ  Account History  عملتها  All History     المفروض أن تكون النتائج كالاتي حسب علمي :   Profit Percent  =  9,112.44 / 50,000 % = 18.22488 %  Closed Orders Profit = - 9,112.44    
لكن النتائج كانت مختلفة عن أعلاه ، مرفق صورة للنتائج    
الرجاء تصحيحي إذا أخطأت

----------


## MR.dollar

هل خسائر الحساب هي الخسائر الحقيقيه للصفقات أم هناك خسائر من الفوائد أو swap لأني لم أقم إضافتها من ضمن الحساب 
بالنسبة لتداخل البيانات فهناك متغير Results_Shift  قم بزيادة هذا العدد وسوف تظهر البيانات واضحه 
بالنسبة لإضافة التاريخ فأرجو أن توضح أكثر

----------


## The1

> هل خسائر الحساب هي الخسائر الحقيقيه للصفقات أم هناك خسائر من الفوائد أو swap لأني لم أقم إضافتها من ضمن الحساب 
> بالنسبة لتداخل البيانات فهناك متغير Results_Shift  قم بزيادة هذا العدد وسوف تظهر البيانات واضحه 
> بالنسبة لإضافة التاريخ فأرجو أن توضح أكثر

 كلامك صحيح 100%
الحساب الذي أعمل عليه يأخذ عمولة علي الصفقات ولم أنتبه لها 
********
********
يا حبذا اذا تم عمل الـ  Total swap والـ Total Commissions 
هل في هذه الحالة سيتم اعتمادهم  لاحتساب Profit Percent , Closed Order Profit ,Daily Gain  ، أم لا ؟؟
*******
*******
بالنسبة لحساب عدد النقاط Pips الرابحة والخاسرة ، هل يمكن ذكرها كلها بدون المتوسط  Average
*******
*******
شكراً جزيلاً

----------


## MR.dollar

> كلامك صحيح 100%
> الحساب الذي أعمل عليه يأخذ عمولة علي الصفقات ولم أنتبه لها 
> ********
> ********
> يا حبذا اذا تم عمل الـ  Total swap والـ Total Commissions 
> هل في هذه الحالة سيتم اعتمادهم  لاحتساب Profit Percent , Closed Order Profit ,Daily Gain  ، أم لا ؟؟
> *******
> *******
> بالنسبة لحساب عدد النقاط Pips الرابحة والخاسرة ، هل يمكن ذكرها كلها بدون المتوسط  Average
> ...

 تفضل النسخة الثالثه من المؤشر في المرفقات 
تم إضافة عدد نقاط الربح الصافي وعدد نقاط الخساره الصافي والناتج النهائي 
أيضا تم إضافة خيار AddSwap  ويمكن تفعيله أو تعطيله وAddCommissions  ويمكن تفعيله أو تعطيله

----------


## mohammed sanosi

جزاكم الله خيرا استاذ اسامه ...لدي سؤال...هل الاكسبريت يمكن ان يتدخل في اي عمليات بيع او شراء...ام انه فقط مجرد بيانات

----------


## MR.dollar

> جزاكم الله خيرا استاذ اسامه ...لدي سؤال...هل الاكسبريت يمكن ان يتدخل في اي عمليات بيع او شراء...ام انه فقط مجرد بيانات

  هو مؤشر يتم وضعه في مجلد المؤشرات وفائدته فقط هو عرض البيانات وليس له علاقه بصفقات البيع والشراء

----------


## The1

أولا  مشكور جداً علي التعديلات التي قمت بها ثانياً لدي ملاحظة بسيطة  بعد تجربة المؤشر ، حيث كانت هذه النتائج    Wontrades = 4 Lost Trade = 1 Closed Orders = 4   مع أن الصحيح     Wontrades = 3 Lost Trade = 1 Closed Orders = 4   مرفق صورة للتوضيح ثالثاً خاصية تضمين أو عدم تضمين الفوائد والعمولات في حساب الارباح ونسبة الربح جميلة جداً  :AA:   طيب ممكن اظهار اجمالي  الـ Commissions و اجمالي الـ swap علي الجارت ،، مع وجود خاصية showline  أعجز عن شكرك

----------


## The1

> بالنسبة لإضافة التاريخ فأرجو أن توضح أكثر

 المقصود أن يظهر في الجارت في بداية البيانات الاتي علي سبيل المثال :  Account Summary From 01/02/2011 To 10/02/2011 Account No :121415 Account Name : AAAA 
بالنسبة للتاريخ ( من / إلي ) هل يتحدد حسب الـ Account History

----------


## The1

التوضيح في الصورة

----------


## mokhtar79

السلام عليكم ازيك ياستاذ مستر دولار كل سنه وحضرتك طيب بجد والله مؤشر فعال ومميز لكل متاجر
لى طلب عندك حضرتك كنت عايز بيانات المؤشر تكون مكتوبه بلعربى نقطه اهم ان يكون فيه بند عدد النقاط الموجبه والنقاط السالبه بنقط هو حاليا بيحصر عدد الصفقات الرابحه والخاسره معلش انا عايز عدد النقاط وليس الصفقات ولك منى كل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## The1

> السلام عليكم ازيك ياستاذ مستر دولار كل سنه وحضرتك طيب بجد والله مؤشر فعال ومميز لكل متاجر
> لى طلب عندك حضرتك كنت عايز بيانات المؤشر تكون مكتوبه بلعربى نقطه اهم ان يكون فيه بند عدد النقاط الموجبه والنقاط السالبه بنقط هو حاليا بيحصر عدد الصفقات الرابحه والخاسره معلش انا عايز عدد النقاط وليس الصفقات ولك منى كل الشكر والتقدير

 أخي الفاضل ،،، في الاصدار الثالث للمؤشر V3  والمرفق في المشاركة رقم 42 ، قام الأخ MR.Dollar بإضافة هذه الميزة ، وهي موضحة في المؤشر بـ (  won pips , lost pips , net pips )

----------


## The1

الرجاء من الأخ مستر دولار تصحيح معادلة won trades ،،،،، كما موضح في الصورة المرفقة في المشاركة رقم 47

----------


## MR.dollar

> التوضيح في الصورة

 السبب في ذلك أن الميتاتريدر يحسب الإيداع على أنه صفقه رابحه بما أنه تم إضافة رصيد إلى الحساب

----------


## ana sayed

استاذ اسامة ارجوا اضافة
الرافعة المالية
وشكرا لك

----------


## MR.dollar

> استاذ اسامة ارجوا اضافة
> الرافعة المالية
> وشكرا لك

 تم إضافة الرافعه الماليه

----------


## ana sayed

يا ريت لو امكن 
اضافة الدروداون كنسبة

----------


## alhlw

*دائما مبدع اخى اسامه بارك الله فيك* :Good:  :Eh S(7):

----------


## RED.HAT

بارك الله فيكم اخى اسامة

----------


## The1

> يا ريت لو امكن 
> اضافة الدروداون كنسبة

 واضافة الـ  Profit Factor  
وكل وعام وانتم بخير إن شاء الله

----------


## Alsager00

*مشكور على المؤشر
 وكل عام وانت بخير*

----------


## جلال العراقي

> الملف المرفق 255577  
> نظرا لطلب بعض الإخوه مثل هذا المؤشر ولأنه مؤشر مفيد فعلا فكرت في برمجة مؤشر خاص به بعض البيانات الإضافية ويتميز ببساطته  
> صورة المؤشر   الملف المرفق 255575 
> في الصوره السابقه سوف تجد أن المؤشر يتلون بثلاثة ألون يمكن تغيير اللون من خصائص المؤشر  
> Norm_Color  لون المؤشر الرئيسي أو البيانات الرئيسيه 
> Pos_Color  لون النتائج الإيجابييه كما باللون الأخضر في الصوره السابقه 
> Neg_Color  لون النتائج السلبيه كما باللون الأحمر في الصوره السابقه  
> TextSize  حجم الخط 
> Results_Shift  إزاحة النتائج على بعد معين من البيانات الرئيسيه  
> المؤشر في المرفقات وسوف نستمر في تطوير المؤشر بإذن الله وإضافة معلومات جديده لذلك منتظر آرائكم

 السلام عليكم 
أسعد الله ايامكم وكل عام وانتم بالف خير 
ومزيد من التألق والابداع اخي مستر 
 أشكرك من كل قلبي على هذا المؤشر

----------


## The1

> يا ريت لو امكن 
> اضافة الدروداون كنسبة

  

> واضافة الـ  Profit Factor  
> وكل وعام وانتم بخير إن شاء الله

 UP

----------


## جلال العراقي

السلام عليكم
المؤشر وقف عن العمل ياريت اعرف السبب 
مع احترامي لك اخويه مستر

----------


## MR.dollar

> السلام عليكم
> المؤشر وقف عن العمل ياريت اعرف السبب 
> مع احترامي لك اخويه مستر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
المؤشر المفروض أنه سيعمل إلى مالا نهاية يا ريت ترفق صوره توضح المشكله    

> يا ريت لو امكن 
> اضافة الدروداون كنسبة

 إضافة الدروداون لن يكون دقيق لأن حسابات الدروداون تعتمد على الفرق بين أقصى إكوتي وأقل إكوتي أي الخساره العائمه لكن المؤشر سوف يعتمد في حساباته على الصفقات التي أغلقت أساسا    

> واضافة الـ  Profit Factor  
> وكل وعام وانتم بخير إن شاء الله

 تم إضافة البروفيت فاكتور

----------


## غلباوى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
مستر دولار 
هل يمكن اضافة خيار الفرق بين اوقيت البروكر وتوقيت GMT
وشكرا لك

----------


## sh4

*بارك الله فيكم*

----------


## tareef

يعطيك العافية مهندسنا الفاضل

----------


## tareef

هل بلإمكان إضافة تفصيل العقود بمعنى عدد عقود البيع وعدد عقود الشراء وإن أمكن أيضا إضافة مجموع ربح أو خسارة عقود البيع وأيضا عقود الشراءكل على حدى؟ 
وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## فايز

> هل بلإمكان إضافة تفصيل العقود بمعنى عدد عقود البيع وعدد عقود الشراء وإن أمكن أيضا إضافة مجموع ربح أو خسارة عقود البيع وأيضا عقود الشراءكل على حدى؟ 
> وشكرا جزيلا

  يعطيك العافيه والله سبقتني بي الطلب

----------


## MR.dollar

> هل بلإمكان إضافة تفصيل العقود بمعنى عدد عقود البيع وعدد عقود الشراء وإن أمكن أيضا إضافة مجموع ربح أو خسارة عقود البيع وأيضا عقود الشراءكل على حدى؟ 
> وشكرا جزيلا

 أضفت خيار 
ShowBuyandSellLots  لإظهار حجم عقود البيع و الشراء على حده
ShowBuyandSellGain لإظهار الربح و الخساره للبيع و الشراء على حده

----------


## tareef

> أضفت خيار 
> ShowBuyandSellLots  لإظهار حجم عقود البيع و الشراء على حده
> ShowBuyandSellGain لإظهار الربح و الخساره للبيع و الشراء على حده

 ما شاء الله عليك مهندسنا الفاضل شعلة من النشاط الله يجزيك عنا خير الجزاء

----------


## tareef

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مهندسنا الفاضل هذه الميزة ShowBuyandSellLots لإظهار حجم عقود البيع و الشراء على حده لم تظهر لدي كما في الصور.

----------


## MR.dollar

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> مهندسنا الفاضل هذه الميزة ShowBuyandSellLots لإظهار حجم عقود البيع و الشراء على حده لم تظهر لدي كما في الصور.

 نعم خطأ بسيط لم ألاحظه 
مرفق المؤشر بآخر تعديل

----------


## tareef

> نعم خطأ بسيط لم ألاحظه 
> مرفق المؤشر بآخر تعديل

 يعطيك العافية ياباشا يا شعلة المنتدى... بارك الله في مجهودك ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب... 
سأقوم بتجربته بإذن الله

----------


## tareef

مهندسنا الفاضل يا ريت تتأكد من المعلومات لعلي لم أفهم جيدا عملها ولكن رأيت أن المعلومات المكتوبة غير صحيحة ومرفق لك صورة من العمليات المفتوحة والمعلومات الموضوعة... 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## MR.dollar

> مهندسنا الفاضل يا ريت تتأكد من المعلومات لعلي لم أفهم جيدا عملها ولكن رأيت أن المعلومات المكتوبة غير صحيحة ومرفق لك صورة من العمليات المفتوحة والمعلومات الموضوعة... 
> بارك الله فيك

 المؤشر يعتمد على تحليل بيانات الحساب للصفقات المغلقه وليس المفتوحه

----------


## tareef

> المؤشر يعتمد على تحليل بيانات الحساب للصفقات المغلقه وليس المفتوحه

 بارك الله فيك... 
هل من الممكن جعلها على المفتوحة لأنه حقيقة هو ما أردت؟ وتسلم ياغالي على مجهودك ومتابعتك المخجلة والمستمرة

----------


## slim-shady

هل يمكن للمؤشر حساب للصفقة المفتوحة ..
عدد نقاط الربح للصفقة ؟
و عدد نقاط الخسارة للصفقة ؟
ويحسب بالدولار كم سيكون الربح و كم سيكون الخسارة ؟

----------


## مرشد اليافعي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي أسامه(مستر دولار) هذا المؤشر بالنسة لي مهم جداً!! 
ولكن للاسف الشديد بعد التحديث الجديد أصبح لا يعمل!! 
يا ليت يتم حل المشكله. 
ولك مني كل الشكر والتقدير. 
شكراً

----------


## abu amro

للاهمية الرجاء عمل الازم لكى يعمل على النسخة الجديدة من الميتاتريدر

----------


## MR.dollar

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أخي أسامه(مستر دولار) هذا المؤشر بالنسة لي مهم جداً!! 
> ولكن للاسف الشديد بعد التحديث الجديد أصبح لا يعمل!! 
> يا ليت يتم حل المشكله. 
> ولك مني كل الشكر والتقدير. 
> شكراً

  

> للاهمية الرجاء عمل الازم لكى يعمل على النسخة الجديدة من الميتاتريدر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
جرب المؤشر المرفق وضعه في المكان الصحيح وأخبرني ما الخطأ الذي يظهر بعد تفعيله على الشارت

----------


## أبوسلطان

> الملف المرفق 255577  
> نظرا لطلب بعض الإخوه مثل هذا المؤشر ولأنه مؤشر مفيد فعلا فكرت في برمجة مؤشر خاص به بعض البيانات الإضافية ويتميز ببساطته  
> صورة المؤشر   الملف المرفق 255575 
> في الصوره السابقه سوف تجد أن المؤشر يتلون بثلاثة ألون يمكن تغيير اللون من خصائص المؤشر  
> Norm_Color  لون المؤشر الرئيسي أو البيانات الرئيسيه 
> Pos_Color  لون النتائج الإيجابييه كما باللون الأخضر في الصوره السابقه 
> Neg_Color  لون النتائج السلبيه كما باللون الأحمر في الصوره السابقه  
> TextSize  حجم الخط 
> Results_Shift  إزاحة النتائج على بعد معين من البيانات الرئيسيه  
> ...

 السلام عليكم نزلت النسخه الاخير  ووضعتها في ملف الانديكيتور والمؤشر موجود في البرنامج لكن ما يعمل

----------


## أبوسلطان

هل من الممكن اضافة او عمل  مؤشر مستقل  يظهر فيه 
نسبة راس المال % وكم تساوي بالدولار   يعني احسابي  1000  واريد الدخول ب 2%  كم تساوي 20 دولار  وهكذا
عدد اللوتات 
المارجن المستعمل بالدولار (وكم بالمئه)
المارجن المتاح بالدولار (وكم بالمئه %)
لو تلاحظ هذي المعلومات  موجوده في برنامج gts  افكسوليوشن   بالميتا تريدر  لا يوجد عدد اللوتات وانما  حجم اللوت  
فإذا كانت  مثلا الدخول لعملة اليورو 2% من راس المال = 45 لوت مثلا   
كيف اضع 45لوت في الميتا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
نقطه اخيره   وهي كم نقطه يتحمل الحساب ارتداد
فمثلا وضعت  الدخول في الصفقه 2% فسوف يتحمل الحساب ليصل الى المارجن 1000 نقطه وعند سعر كذا 
ارجو ان  يتلقى طلبي  القبول وان يكون نافعا لي ولغيري جزاك الله خير

----------


## جلال العراقي

السلام عليکم 
حبيبي استاذ مستر دولار 
الموشر فعال کالسابق ؟؟ 
لم يتفعل عندي  
تحياتي

----------


## MR.dollar

> هل من الممكن اضافة او عمل  مؤشر مستقل  يظهر فيه 
> نسبة راس المال % وكم تساوي بالدولار   يعني احسابي  1000  واريد الدخول ب 2%  كم تساوي 20 دولار  وهكذا
> عدد اللوتات 
> المارجن المستعمل بالدولار (وكم بالمئه)
> المارجن المتاح بالدولار (وكم بالمئه %)
> لو تلاحظ هذي المعلومات  موجوده في برنامج gts  افكسوليوشن   بالميتا تريدر  لا يوجد عدد اللوتات وانما  حجم اللوت  
> فإذا كانت  مثلا الدخول لعملة اليورو 2% من راس المال = 45 لوت مثلا   
> كيف اضع 45لوت في الميتا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> نقطه اخيره   وهي كم نقطه يتحمل الحساب ارتداد
> ...

 تم إضافة هذه المعلومات للمؤشر   

> السلام عليکم 
> حبيبي استاذ مستر دولار 
> الموشر فعال کالسابق ؟؟ 
> لم يتفعل عندي  
> تحياتي

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نعم سيعمل بدون مشاكل أو جرب النسخه المرفقه

----------


## ENG_MOATASEM

يعطيك العافيه أخي مستر دولار .
مؤشر عملي جدا .

----------


## loly

هو ازاي بيشتغل نزلت النسخة التانية و مش طالعالي في الانديكيتورز

----------


## MR.dollar

النسخة المحديثه من المؤشر في هذا الموضوع   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t229917.html

----------


## Robo_Coder

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير

----------


## Mohamed.Magdi

متابع

----------

